# Gunners up retired gunner



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Has any one used this , and if so what did you think ????


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Spend the extra money and buy the Train-Rite retired gunner. You can unretire it if you need to help the dog, unlike the Gunner's Up. A HUGE advantage when training solo and have a young dog that is being introduced to retired guns. You can retire it in route or unretire if it is part of a multiple and the dog doesn't have a clue at the line. Amateur opinion.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't have one but have trained with someone who uses them. They seem to work great and have not seen them have a problem. As far as unretiring them for help I have just always used the sound from the release to help rather than unretiring the gun so to speak. I find a shot from the sound will bring a dog that needs help over just as fast as anything else. Good deal and you can't go wrong with any GU produce


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I recieved mine this week and used it today. This is another good piece of equipment Gunners Up has put out. Mine works good and does the job.


----------

